# Horse racing good or evil??



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

It really depends on how you look at it. Personally, I think it’s pretty bad how they start riding them under 2 years old and I’m sure some of them use steroids and/or other drugs. Most of them sit in stalls all day unless they are being used for racing. Thousands are bred for racing, thousands aren’t ‘good enough’ and then end up at auctions. A lot of them get arthritis pretty early too. I’m not a big fan, but I do watch the triple crown for the heck of it. I’m not really against or for it.
ETA: It does provide certain people with jobs that maybe wouldn't have one otherwise?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Id like to see the age increase, 2yo's are too young, Shouldnt be allowed to race anywhere till they are 4


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Leaving out the entire age issue - that just brings a massive debate.

I believe some aspects and people in the racing world are wonderful!! Maybe it was because it was at a lower level, where I got my OTTB from (some of you know, he didn't get the best of care. Not his racing owners fault as such, or his actual owner. Long story!). They took incredible care of their horses, didn't drug them up to make them be able to race, etc. They were always getting groomed, fed, worked, generally handled. They were also very 'happy' horses as such. 

Needless - I know there are people who are 'horrible' race owners as well. Thankfully for me, the only experience I have had with race owners was very nice. Better then what I get with some 'pony clubber' owners. The horses were fit, well fed, well cared for and conditioned.

Not saying all are like this and there are many people in the race world that are evil. But there are always two different sides. 

I've heard so many stories about OTTB's being dumped because they weren't good enough to race, many rescue cases coming from race owners, horses being worked way too hard, etc.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> Id like to see the age increase, 2yo's are too young, Shouldnt be allowed to race anywhere till they are 4


^^ This.

Wonderful sport that needs a major overhaul IMHO. But then, so do a few others.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

It is neither good nor evil, it just is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

YYpoopYY said:


> please give me your opinion on horse racing because personally i think its a WONDERFUL sport but i need your guys' opinion!!!!


You don't "need" anyone's opinion but your own. If you need someone else's opinion in order to make your own judgement, then they aren't really your own opinions now are they?

Personally, I think racing is a wonderful sport. The horses truly are amazing athletes bred to run. It's exciting, unpredictable and I love it when the underdog wins.

But of course, you will always have the bad eggs of the bunch that will end up ruining the discipline for some people.

I know someone that breeds AQH's for the track and his horses are amazing! I too, have an issue with how young that they are sent out for training, but, unfortunately, that's the sport. :?


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

Not horses... but being a racing greyhound owner, I can honestly say that most owners and trainers take excellent care of their animals. I assume it's the same case with horse racing. No care, no wins, no money. Once my racers retire they come home where I get them vetted and either keep myself as pets or find good homes for them. They have never experienced hunger, fear or pain due to neglect. 
Race horses and race dogs are bred to run, they love to run, they need to run. Greyhounds don't have little jockeys on them and cannot be forced to run. Race horses.. I don't like how the jockeys whip the crap out of them... Maybe those are special whips that don't hurt them, I don't know. 
Unfortunately, it's the few scum bags that shine a bad light on the whole racing industry by not doing what's right for their animals. The public only hears about the bad, seldom about the good. 
I like to see animals with jobs to keep their minds happy and bodies healthy, be it racing, herding, hunting, therapy work etc. Younger animals need a job, older animals deserve to be spoiled rotten to the max, lol. 
If done right, racing (horses as well as dogs) is a beautiful sport. 
Just my personal opinion.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The trainers and owners I worked for put the horse's well-being first. I loved being associated with racing (TBs and STBs).


----------

